# NC / Bait



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Just wondering if the New Cumberland guys know anywhere close to get bait? Heard there was a new bait shop in new Cumberland but unsure what they have? Finally get home from work tomorrow just trying to decide if I need to
Spend a day out catching bait or not! I'd rather not but I'll do whatever I have to do!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was going to ask you about the Bait shop across the Rt 30 bridge from East Liverpool. It's the one just off the ramp before you cross the bridge heading back into ohio.
I drive by there fairly often but never stopped in to see what they have.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

In Chester. Chaneys.... They have nothing anymore they had bait 1 time. Last spring. The old man who runs it I don't think is doing to well and I dont think anyone else cares to
Keep it up to date or stocked! Wish I had the money to open my own shop!


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

That's the Place.
Oh well, thanks for the info, I guess I won't waste any time stopping there. I was hoping that they kept minnows.
Hey, you're from the area, are you allowed to fish the little yellow creek in Wellsville? Well, the creek mouth to be specific. I always wanted to fish the downstream side of it but I didn't know if that marina or whatever it is would allow fishing. I fished it from a boat in the summer years ago and caught a bunch of Smallies on the downstream side of it but nothing on the up side. I thought it might hold some Eyes at this time of year.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you talking about the wellsville marina? If yes it does hold Some eyes but it's heavily fished I've caught 1 sauger there only in the 4 times I spent fishing it and no one else caught anything. I think the night bite there would be the way to go! No one is catching anything until around dark there I'm thinking about trying it around 4am.... But that's not yellowcreek that creek that comes into there is coal hollow creek. Yellowcreek is downriver on the lower end of wellsville its allot bigger. I don't know about there I've caught sauger there in the summertime while bass fishing.... That's another spot I've been wanting to try but I always end up changing my mind last min lol.... Another spot I think would be better at dark! 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Are you talking about the wellsville marina? If yes it does hold Some eyes but it's heavily fished I've caught 1 sauger there only in the 4 times I spent fishing it and no one else caught anything. I think the night bite there would be the way to go! No one is catching anything until around dark there I'm thinking about trying it around 4am.... But that's not yellowcreek that creek that comes into there is *coal hollow creek*. Yellowcreek is downriver on the lower end of wellsville its allot bigger. I don't know about there I've caught sauger there in the summertime while bass fishing.... That's another spot I've been wanting to try but I always end up changing my mind last min lol.... Another spot I think would be better at dark!
> 
> 
> Hello Ryan,
> ...


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ryan,
Yep, that's the creek I was talking about, glad Doboy heard it called the "Little Yellow" too. "Coal Hollow creek" huh? no wonder I couldn't catch anything, I was fishing the little yellow. LOL.
Is there bank access at the "big yellow"? I was going to drive up there last friday night after I got skunked at Pike dam but I wasn't sure if there was access and figured it would be hard to find after dark.
You should take Doboy up on his offer of minnow delivery, finding bait in the winter is getting harder and harder. I used to seine all my bait but even that is getting harder to do. could be that I'm just getting old nd lazy though.
Like Doboy, I've kept minnows for weeks if not months. I keep them in an old aquarium, bring back some of the gravel out of the creek to put in the bottom, and feed them a little shreaded bread from time to time. An aerator (?) helps too.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Doboy are you sure reds has bait? I called 2 weeks ago and they said they didn't have any and went up 3 weeks ago and they didn't. Lady said they weren't carrying any until spring because there hasn't been an ice season.... 

Jarno- yes there is shore access but it would be impossible for me to explain. How about you and doboy come down one mornin this week EARLY and we fish it and hit NC if we don't do any good there?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rboyer,
I would like to take you up on your offer but I am out of town this week for work and on vacation to FLA. next week. There will still be time in a few weeks to hook some fish. If the eyes slow down, which they won't, the Hybrids will be starting and they're fun to catch. I've fished the river for around 30 years but almost exclusively in the winter and behind lock and dams. Did fish from a boat a couple of times but not much. 
Wouldn't mind standing next to Doboy sometime either, sounds like he has some expierience that he just might share.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright brother. I work wed-wed .... I get home tomorrow and go back the following. But let me know when you want to! I have a KILLER spot for end of winter early spring they should be getting there soon almost certain they will be biting There in a couple weeks so if I can get a little help with the locks and river I'll gladly share one of the best kept secrets of local fishing going to take doboy down sometime also I promised him I would for some steelhead fishing sometime 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Alright brother. I work wed-wed .... I get home tomorrow and go back the following. But let me know when you want to! I have a KILLER spot for end of winter early spring they should be getting there soon almost certain they will be biting There in a couple weeks so if I can get a little help with the locks and river I'll gladly share one of the best kept secrets of local fishing going to take doboy down sometime also I promised him I would for *some steelhead fishing sometime*
> 
> 
> Ryan,,, The 'steel' time is NOW! YOUR 'CALL'. Pick-a-day bud.
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Friday morning brother! I wouldn't mind going up for some steel but that's something I'd have to plan in advance! I have my daughter all week on my weeks off while my wife is working and for an all day event like that I'd have to find someone 
to keep her a whole day-evening. Getting out for 5-6 hours locally is no problem 

-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

RBoyer said:


> Friday morning brother! I wouldn't mind going up for some steel but that's something I'd have to plan in advance! I have my daughter all week on my weeks off while my wife is working and for an all day event like that I'd have to find someone to keep her a whole day-evening. Getting out for 5-6 hours locally is no problem
> 
> OK,gotcha
> ANYTIME for the steel
> ...


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Ok grab me a bunch let me know how much. If you have an old 5 gal bucket I'll take 6 dozen or so if you can get them. I'll just keep them outside in that I'm sure they will keep. 


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

GOTCHA. I'll call reds tomorrow,,, to make sure.
I have another closer place for bait, by my sportsman club in Hillsville Pa.
It's 3-4 miles NE of me. They always have fatheads.
Later
I'm going to bed,,, before I sober-up!


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Rboyer, 
I am always happy to share anything i've learned about fishing. One thing that I go back to is "keep it simple". Too many fishers over complicate how they fish. I sure don't claim to be a great fisher but I usually don't do too bad. If anything I have a ton of stories, mostly all true LOL.
Doboy, I've fished Fairport harbor / Grand River for Steel for quite a few years. Usually have done pretty well. always catch and realease. I like fishing the breakwall past the lighthouse mainly because you can throw out a second line with shiners and catch some decent perch while throwing spoons or spinners for steelies. The walk is not fun but sometimes it's worth it. I've fished in town right on the river the past couple of years, just more conveinient.
I hear what you're saying about the good old years on the river, I used to make the walk down to Cumberland dam and it was nothing to catch 100 a day. Seems a bit harder to get numbers like that in recent years.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

I don't mind sharing info either. I know some people are real secretive about where they wish and even what they are using and unless I'm bass fishing a tournament I have no problem at all sharing info! There's plenty of fish out there for everyone! ..... By the way Jarno did you read the post and see the pic I posted on your thread about lock gates?


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yo Ryan,,,
NO BAIT!
A friend picked up a bunch of fatheads out Berlin. He wanted to buy 5# but they said NO!
They were almost out too!
I guess We're going up for steel tomorrow.
Talk to ya Tomorrow night.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Alright well good luck up there looks like I'll have to get out sometime tomorrow and try my luck netting some! If I can get some decent size ones I prefer local fresh caught anyway I feel like i do better on them not to mention they cost much less


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey Ryan,
I did see the pic you posted. Couldn't really see the detail but i get what you're saying. That place looks good. never fished above wellsville.
Sounds like you need to get out the seine if you want minnows. There is a hardware store in Tiltonsville (pike dam) that has good minnows, they are off rt 7 the 1st exit past the golf course south of the Cardinal plant, turn left. off ramp, rt. at 1st light and it's on the left about a block down. easy to drive right past. It's an option if you head down to pike. they close @ 5:30 and 5 on Sat.
MIGHT be back in OH Fri. and will possibly fish (day time only, YUK) I will PM you or post something here if you want to go casting somewhere.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Sure buddy let me know. I wish you
Could post higher quality pics. If you look close enough you will see that close to the shore the water it more clear though. I'll be out for a while tomorrow morning. Daughter has a dr appt at 3 though so I won't be out really long


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Shooters place in fallston pa has minnows. Shiners , fats and small. Thats where i get mine but i seem to do better on plain rubber. I fish monty a lot and weve been doing decent. Il be at nc come middle of march because pa eye season goes out till may.


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Oh no kidding. Glad u said that I was going to go up and try Maxwell lock mid march...... I know there's a place in with a sign that says live bait but not sure if they do or not though! I can't find a name or number to call


-Ryan Boyer


----------

